# Blank Mind economics



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

To make a long story short, i bought a relatively expensive used car a couple of months ago and i basically got ripped off.

I lost thousands of dollars on the purchase and gained a grotesque feeling of incompetency, helplessness and homicidal wrath towards both the car salesman

and the car itself.

What basically got me into in this situation is my DP-induced cognitive impairment AKA Blank Mind.

It's impossible to inspect a car and make an informed decision when you're incapable of generating a single counscious thought.

It's equally impossible to deal with the paperwork, lawyers, appeals, arguing and reptilian car salesmen in an effort to get compensated for the financial loss when you're also mentally ill, so i just have to accept being fucked the fuck over. That or being trialed for mass murder.

I know perfectly well that i have a good case, and that any normal functioning adult would have gotten their money back and continued with their life.

but i am no normal functioning adult. I lack the mental resources to exercise my rights, so in reality i don't have them. Which hurts a lot. I feel absolutely handcuffed. Humiliated.

I'm stuck with an expensive car that i can't even use. I can't sell it because i have morals and it would be immoral of me to pass this problem on to someone

else, and if i did sell it i would be living in constant fear of them uncovering more faults with the car that i didn't know about and hold me responsible for it.

On the other hand, i have been shielded from life's harsh realities my entire life, so maybe this little faceslap is going to do me good?

The anger and stress i've felt lately has made me more energized, more alert, more motivated.

Has anyone here gone through something similar?


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

I feel you ,try not to blame your self because it's not your fault. Did you try talking to the ppl that sold you the car ? I know it's one big mess ,I don't know their policy ,you can try and contact a legal and lawyer to get a second opinion ?? But then I don't know if the court would pick on the fact of the "blank mind "issue ,I say that because I'm in the same boat with "cognitive /neuro "issues and my doctor was picking on me for having dp,she kept asking how am I able to drive ?little does she know it's actually not that easy. Good luck and sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, Anitas 

No, you see, the problem is that i don't have the mentality to fight these reptiles. I just have to accept defeat.

Such an undertaking would absolutely ruin my life, but it would be just another day at the office for them.

This is what they do. This is how they make their money.

Besides, i will earn those money back. The subhuman car salesman on the other hand will eventually scam the wrong/right person and get bludgeoned to death


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

That's true ,deep down inside you still have a good heart.


----------

